# Will an unlocked UK mobile phone work in Ireland?



## Joe Nonety

Was thinking of buying an unlocked mobile phone in the UK. Will it be unlocked for all networks in Ireland as well?


----------



## gipimann

I recently bought a sim-free (unlocked) Nokia from Amazon.co.uk, and it works with my O2 SIM card.


----------



## Celtwytch

I have an LG phone that was originally a pay-as-you-go phone on the Orange network.  I had it unlocked by Orange, and have had no problems using it on the Irish O2 network.


----------



## anniemac

if you buy from Carphone Warehouse in the north they are unlocked and can be used anywhere [ I have one bought as pay as you go and it was tri-banded and used it in the US with a sim there too]


----------



## GarBow

Bought one in Newry and was told it would work with any network in the south bar *3*. Not sure why.


----------



## ardmacha

> Bought one in Newry and was told it would work with any network in the south bar *3*.



Well if you didn't buy a 3G phone, clearly you could not use the 3 network. 

I bought an unlocked phone from Ecell in the UK on Ebay.


----------

